# Kellogg American 331 Performance?



## LeafAngel (Sep 5, 2012)

I Recently acquired a Kellogg American model 331 with a 7.5 hp (not original)electric motor and a 80 gallon tank. It seems to run just fine. The fellow I bought it from was selling it because he thought it took to long to pump up to pressure and said it probably needs rebuilt. It seems to kick on at about 125 PSI and shuts off at 150 PSI. This cycle takes two minutes on the button. Should it perform better than that? I'm looking for a reference point before I invest in a rebuild.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think that is too bad a cycle time.


----------

